# Beinhart-Taunus-Clubtour Sonntag 18.04.2010



## M-T-B (8. April 2010)

Hallo Beinharte

anbei findet ihr unsere Ausschreibung für die angekündigte Taunustour am Sonntag 18.04.2010.
Aufgrund des langen Winters sowie der Sturmschäden und damit leider  ordentlich viel Holz auf den Trails, werden wir ggf. ein wenig improvisieren müssen. Bisher konnten wir die Tour noch nicht vollständig abfahren, werden, holen dies aber noch dieses Wochenende nach .

Wir bitten um rege Teilnahme und Anmeldung 

Gruß

Urs & Peter


----------



## [email protected] (8. April 2010)

Ich buche dann mal den ersten Platz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (9. April 2010)

Bin dabei, hoffe auf 20 Grad plus ))

Thomas


----------



## mathias (9. April 2010)

Dabei

Grüzi
Mathias


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (9. April 2010)

Melde 2 x Beinhart an!

LG Marion


----------



## Bettina (9. April 2010)

Hi, melde mich mit mini-Feder weg als Frühlingsstarter an!
Bitte ALLE Bäume aus dem weg räumen 

bis dahin,
Bettina


----------



## Cynthia (9. April 2010)

... ziehe meine Anmeldung von gestern Nacht im Frankfurter Forum hier rein ... 


Gruß, Christina


----------



## happygegoogelt (9. April 2010)

Dann melde ich mich hiermit auch mal an.... 

Vielleicht reist noch jemand aus Mainz mit dem Auto an? Dann könnten wir ja Fahrgemeinschaft bilden 

Andrea


----------



## matthias2003 (9. April 2010)

bin auch dabei

Matthias


----------



## Titanwade (10. April 2010)

Hallo, nehmt ihr mich mit?


----------



## M-T-B (10. April 2010)

Wenn Du eine "Beinharte"-Titanwarde hast? - dann gerne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (10. April 2010)

Bin auch dabei

Gruss, Rolf


----------



## Cynthia (10. April 2010)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Hallo, nehmt ihr mich mit?




Hallo Christof,

primär ist die Tour für "Beinharte". Wenn sich weniger als geplant anmelden, dürfen auch Gäste mitfahren. Musst Dich also noch einige Tage gedulden und abwarten ...  

(Wenn's nach mir ginge, wärst Du dabei, denn ich weiß, dass Du "beinharte" Waden hast .)

Gruß, Christina


----------



## Sparcy (11. April 2010)

Bin auch dabei...


----------



## Boris79 (11. April 2010)

Wenn das Wetter nicht total aus dem Ruder läuft bin ich auch dabei.
Gruß Boris


----------



## Nicolai33 (11. April 2010)

Na nächsten Sonntag hab ich auch mal wieder Zeit und bin auch dabei.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## boettgeri (12. April 2010)

Hi,

wenn noch ein Platz frei ist, würde ich diesen gerne für mich reservieren

LG,
Albrecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rike75 (12. April 2010)

Moin Moin,
ich komme auch mit !!

Gruß Rike


----------



## picard (12. April 2010)

Bin auch dabei.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Mr Cannondale (12. April 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei, muß nur mal sehen, wer mich mitnimmt


----------



## M-T-B (12. April 2010)

Stand der Dinge wir sind bei 16 (bzw. leicht darüber)!
Im Zuge der Mitgliedergewinnung , werden wir auch Titanwade herzlich zur Taunustour einladen. Die Teilnehmerliste sieht somit wie folgt aus:
1. [email protected] - Thomas
2. hallotv - Thomas
3. mathais - Matias
4./5. Mrs. Rocky M. - Marion&Paffi
6. Cynthia - Christina
7. happygegoogelt - Andrea
8. matthias2003 - Matthias
9. DirtyTrack - Rolf
10. Sparcy
11. Boris79 - Boris
12. Nicolai33 - Sacha
13. boettgeri - Albrecht
14. Rike75 - Rike
15. Picard - Michael
16. Mr. Cannondale
17. Titanwade
----------------------
Jemanden übersehen? 

Ab jetzt geht`s auf die Warteliste...


----------



## Cynthia (12. April 2010)

M-T-B schrieb:


> ... Jemanden übersehen?  ...




Ja, Bettina!


----------



## M-T-B (12. April 2010)

Oh je - Schande über mein Haupt:

So sieht der Update aus:

1. [email protected] - Thomas
2. hallotv - Thomas
3. mathais - Matias
4./5. Mrs. Rocky M. - Marion&Paffi
6. Bettina - Bettina
7. Cynthia - Christina
8. happygegoogelt - Andrea
9. matthias2003 - Matthias
10. DirtyTrack - Rolf
11. Sparcy
12. Boris79 - Boris
13. Nicolai33 - Sacha
14. boettgeri - Albrecht
15. Rike75 - Rike
16. Picard - Michael
17. Mr. Cannondale
18. Titanwade
--------

Ab jetzt Warteliste...


----------



## mathias (12. April 2010)

Oh je - Schande über mein Haupt

So sieht der Update aus:

1. [email protected] - Thomas
2. hallotv - Thomas
3. mathias - Mathias
4./5. Mrs. Rocky M. - Marion&Paffi
6. Bettina - Bettina
7. Cynthia - Christina
8. happygegoogelt - Andrea
9. matthias2003 - Matthias
10. DirtyTrack - Rolf
11. Sparcy
12. Boris79 - Boris
13. Nicolai33 - Sacha
14. boettgeri - Albrecht
15. Rike75 - Rike
16. Picard - Michael
17. Mr. Cannondale
18. Titanwade
--------

Ab jetzt Warteliste....


----------



## matthias2003 (12. April 2010)

mathias schrieb:


> Oh je - Schande über mein Haupt
> 
> So sieht der Update aus:
> 
> ...



Matias hat mir besser gefallen, dann kann man uns wenigstens richtig auseinander halten! Aber Dir fehlt ja eh ein zweites "t" 
hihi
Matthias 

PS
hast Du das Geschnörkel schon entziffern können? Trostpreise gibts nicht!
Am Sonntag ist Einsendeschluss


----------



## Friendlyman (12. April 2010)

Halli-Hallo,
wenn die Nacht zum Sonntag nicht zu anstrengend ist würde ich gern mitfahren.
Eröffne mal die Warteliste, was nicht heißt, daß ihr auf mich warten sollt, wenn ich nicht pünktlich da bin.
Viele Grüße
Wäre schön wenn ich mitfahrn könnt.
Wolfgang


----------



## typo (12. April 2010)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> hast Du das Geschnörkel schon entziffern können? Trostpreise gibts nicht!
> Am Sonntag ist Einsendeschluss



Mönsch Matthias, ich spreche (doch) kein Hindi...



Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias2003 (12. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Was für Preise gibt es denn für die Lösung deiner Schriftzeichen?
> 
> Ich versuchs mal mit "Ich spreche kein Hindi"





typo schrieb:


> Mönsch Matthias, ich spreche (doch) kein Hindi...
> 
> 
> 
> Jörg



*Gewonnen!!!!*

Jetzt muss ich aber den beinharten Uhrenvergleich machen:

*1.Preis*
[email protected] per PM um 20:00Uhr

*2.Preis*
typo um 20:08Uhr

Herzlichen Glückwunsch  Thomas alias [email protected] hat eine Pulle Hefeweizen gewonnen, zu trinken am Sonntach bei der Einkehr!

Der Gewinner des 2. Preises darf dem Hauptgewinner beim verköstigen zuschauen. 
Die In(d)ernet Enthusiasten kennen sich halt aus

Mathias: Trostpreise gibts leider nicht!


----------



## mathias (12. April 2010)

Ihr seid soooo langweilig. Hindi das war ja einfach

Auf Deutsch: "ich abe gar kein Auto"

Bis Sonntag

Matze mit einem zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

à¸à¸µà¹à¸à¸±à¸à¸£à¸¢à¸²à¸à¹à¸«à¹à¸ªà¸à¸¸à¸ " kommt drauf an"


----------



## typo (12. April 2010)

puuuh, Glück gehabt, ich trinke doch kein weizen...

Jörg


----------



## NoTraining (14. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Eli und ich wären noch zwei Aspiranten für die Warteliste.

Grüße von Eli und Clemens - frisch zurück von den Traumtrails in Finale Ligure


----------



## hallotv (14. April 2010)

Rückzug! :-(

Wegen völlig unwichtiger sozialer Verpflichtungen muß ich leider meine Anmeldung zurückziehen. 
Hoffentlich regnet`s....
Thomas


----------



## Cynthia (14. April 2010)

NoTraining schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Eli und ich wären noch zwei Aspiranten für die Warteliste.
> 
> Grüße von Eli und Clemens - frisch zurück von den Traumtrails in Finale Ligure




 Oh, das wäre ja suuuper! 

Extra liebe Grüße an Eli!


----------



## matthias2003 (14. April 2010)

hallotv schrieb:


> Rückzug! :-(
> 
> Wegen völlig unwichtiger sozialer Verpflichtungen muß ich leider meine Anmeldung zurückziehen.
> Hoffentlich regnet`s....
> Thomas



.. bei Dir!
Bei uns scheint die Sonne


----------



## uwe50 (15. April 2010)

*Zum Wochenende kommt der  Frühling ins Land*


bad. Frankfurt. Noch ein bisschen kühl, aber schon recht sonnig und vor allem weitgehend trocken - so präsentierte sich der bisher so unstete April gestern in Frankfurt und Umgebung. Wenn man den Meteorologen Glauben schenken darf, war das aber nur ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf die frühlingshaften Verhältnisse, die sich in den nächsten Tagen in Hessen einstellen sollen. 


Für heute erwarten die Fachleute vom Deutschen Wetterdienst in Offenbach schon Höchsttemperaturen von bis zu 15 Grad - und am Samstag könnten es im Rhein-Main-Gebiet sogar bis zu 17 Grad werden. Zunächst muss jedoch heute noch mit einzelnen Schauern, Regen und Wolken gerechnet werden. Morgen aber zeigt sich bereits häufiger die Sonne, und es gibt kaum noch Niederschläge. Spätestens am Wochenende setzt sich der Frühling schließlich vollends durch: Es bleibt trocken, und es scheint verbreitet die Sonne. Nachts allerdings wird es weiterhin empfindlich kalt, die Temperaturen fallen mancherorts bis auf den Gefrierpunkt.


Text: F.A.Z., 15.04.2010, Nr. 87 / Seite 37


----------



## mathias (15. April 2010)

Hi Uwe, 

zum Glück fahren wir ja nicht Nachts

Bis Sondach
Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (16. April 2010)

hallo zusammen,

ich weiss ich bin etwas spät und noch kein mitglied. wollte trotzdem anfragen, ob ich mich noch anmelden kann? auch gerne auf warteliste, bin spontan 

vg speciallady


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (17. April 2010)

Hallöle,

wer sich noch etwas einradeln möchte:

Abfahrt in Hofheim ist 10Uhr. Wir treffen uns auf dem Parkplatz am Kreishaus = Landratsamt!!!

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sourc...,0.018239&z=16

Bis morgen!!!

Marion


----------



## matthias2003 (17. April 2010)

@Marion:
ich bin um 10:00Uhr beim Kreishaus!


... und wer noch etwas mehr einradeln möchte:

Treffpunkt um 08:40Uhr, Theodor Heuss Brücke, hessiche Seite

zusätzlich ca. 17Km bis Hofheim und dann nochmal ca. 12KM mit Marion bis Kelkheim
also ca. 29Km pro Strecke, bei hervorragendem Sonnenwetter und nahezu ohne Flugluftverschmutzung 

@Uwe
kommste mit, oder wie kommste hin?

wenn sich keiner meldet komme ich nicht zur Brücke!!
bis morgen
Matthias


----------



## Mr Cannondale (17. April 2010)

Ich bin dann auch um 8.40 Uhr an der Theodor Heuss Brücke, bei dem Super Wetter lohnt es sich früh aufzustehen.
Bis morsche früh


----------



## [email protected] (17. April 2010)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> zusätzlich ca. 17Km bis Hofheim und dann nochmal ca. 12KM mit Marion bis Kelkheim



@matthias2003
Bist du dir sicher, das es von Marion`s Link bis nach Kelkheim nur 12km sind???


----------



## Mr Cannondale (17. April 2010)

Der Link ist falsch, aber Marion wird wohl wissen, wie weit es nach Kelkheim ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-T-B (17. April 2010)

Luftline sind es sogar nur 8 Kilometer - aber aktuell darf man ja nicht fliegen wegen dem Vulkanstaub 

Wir sind auch um 10Uhr am Landratsamt 

Bis morgen


----------



## gunther123 (17. April 2010)

hallo,

kann ich morgen noch mitfahren? wo und wann trefft Ihr Euch?

danke und viele grüße
christian


----------



## M-T-B (17. April 2010)

Hallo Christian,

aktuell darf speciallady  für halloTV nachrücken, sollte Sie sich nicht bis morgen 9:00Uhr hier im Forum melden, darfst Du gerne den Nachrücker machen.

Da wir aber sowiso schon bald eine Anmeldepflichtige Gruppe sind , möchte ich dich ansonsten auf die nächste Tour vertrösten...sorry


----------



## matthias2003 (17. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @matthias2003
> Bist du dir sicher, das es von Marion`s Link bis nach Kelkheim nur 12km sind???



ich hab meinen eigenen Link, aber ich denke Marion kennt den Weg ohne den linken Link!


----------



## M-T-B (17. April 2010)

Dann hier noch ein neuer Link zur Karte...


----------



## speciallady (18. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, da heute Mittag nichts zu meiner Amfrage drin stand, dachte ich, dass es nichts wird. Gebe gerne meinen Platz weiter und bedanke mich für das Angebot! Da mein Hund z.Zt. Krank ist und ich nachts alle 3 h raus muss, versuche ich morgen mal bisschen länger zu schlafen. Euch viel Spass!


----------



## [email protected] (18. April 2010)

Ich komme dann auch nach Hofheim und radel von dort mit nach Kelkheim.


----------



## M-T-B (18. April 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, da heute Mittag nichts zu meiner Amfrage drin stand, dachte ich, dass es nichts wird. Gebe gerne meinen Platz weiter und bedanke mich für das Angebot! Da mein Hund z.Zt. Krank ist und ich nachts alle 3 h raus muss, versuche ich morgen mal bisschen länger zu schlafen. Euch viel Spass!




Alles klar - gute Besserung für den Hund 

und Bahn frei für gunther123 - Christian


----------



## gunther123 (18. April 2010)

danke für die freie bahn - leider kann ich jetzt doch nicht mitfahren.
bin aber beim nächsten mal gerne dabei!

Euch viel spaß!


----------



## Titanwade (18. April 2010)

Hallo Beinharte! Vielen Dank fürs mitnehmen und den gelungenen Tag und das schöne Wetter! 

Ein besonderes Merrrci an die Guides für die abwechslungsreiche Strecke! 

Grüße
Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (18. April 2010)

Vielen Dank an Urs und Peter für die supergeniale Frühlings-Tour!!!!!! Sonne, trockene Trails, keine Stürze, keine Defekte.... besser kann die Bikesaison nicht beginnen!!!!!

Bis denmächst!

Marion


----------



## Nicolai33 (18. April 2010)

Hallo,
Für mich war der Taunus völliges Neuland, ich muss schon sagen bei euch kann man ja auch Rad fahren . War echt ne klasse Tour, das Wetter hat natürlich sein gutes dazu bei getragen, danke an die Guides für die Gelungene Auswahl der Tour!!!

Bis zum nächsten mal
Gruß Sascha


----------



## mathias (18. April 2010)

So von mir auch ein Dankeschön an Peter und URS

Die Tour war klasse, nette Trails, nettes Wetter, nette Leute
Hoffe es sind alle gut nach Hause gekommen und haben schon gebügelt

Danke und denkt daran am Sonntag Ziegelei

Danke an die Guides
Well done

Mathias


----------



## Rockside (18. April 2010)

Ja, eine herrliche Tour war das und das erste mal für mich dieses Jahr ohne extra Fango-Packung. Vielen Dank auch an unsere Guides.
Bis demnächst wieder ...

Dummerweise hatte ich meine Kamera vergessen. Hat jemand ein paar Bildchen gemacht?


----------



## Boris79 (18. April 2010)

Super Wetter, super Tour , super Bike-Revier....
Vielen Dank an alle.
Gruß Boris


----------



## happygegoogelt (18. April 2010)

Seeehr schön  Für mich war der Taunus auch totales Neuland... ich muss sagen, schönes Neuland! 

Vielen Dank an die Guides. Eine tolle Tour, super geplant und sogar mit "Handout" 
Vielen Dank an Matthias, Rike und Uwe. War auch eine schöne An- und Abfahrt....
Und vielen Dank an den Wettergott, die Sonne war herrlich!!!

Viele Grüße Andrea


----------



## boettgeri (18. April 2010)

...auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön für die gelungene Tour: Strecke, Guides, und Wetter - Alles top!

Albrecht


----------



## matthias2003 (18. April 2010)

Klasse Tour, schöne Streckenwahl und eine angenehme Hin- und Rückfahrt in netter Begleitung. Mein Tacho zeigte doch tatsächlich 99,9Km als ich am Auto war.

Danke nochmal uns Urs und Peter


----------



## happygegoogelt (19. April 2010)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> Klasse Tour, schöne Streckenwahl und eine angenehme Hin- und Rückfahrt in netter Begleitung. Mein Tacho zeigte doch tatsächlich 99,9Km als ich am Auto war.
> 
> Danke nochmal uns Urs und Peter



99,1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (19. April 2010)

Super Tour mit Super Guides und Super Wetter auf Super genialen Trials mit Super Leute.
Danke an Marion, Urs und Peter


----------



## picard (19. April 2010)

Das war wiedermal eine schöne Tour mit flowigen Trails bei perfektem Wetter. Vielen Dank an die beiden Guides Urs und Peter!

Gruß Michael


----------



## Sparcy (19. April 2010)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön an Urs und Peter.
War echt eine sehr gelungene Tour, mit herrlichen Trails, netten Leuten und das ganze noch bei einem Bombenwetter 

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## M-T-B (19. April 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an Urs und Peter für die supergeniale Frühlings-Tour!!!!!! Sonne, trockene Trails, keine Stürze, keine Defekte.... besser kann die Bikesaison nicht beginnen!!!!!
> 
> Bis denmächst!
> 
> Marion



Hi Marion.

Dir auch eine dickes Dankeschön für die gute und persönliche Betreuung und Technik-Beratung für die "Hintenmitradler" . Der Erfolg war sichtbar...

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Friendlyman (19. April 2010)

Super Tour mit Super Guides und Super Wetter auf Super genialen Trials mit Super Leute.
Danke an Marion, Urs und Peter 

Viele Grüße an alle Mitfahrer
Wolfgang


----------



## M-T-B (19. April 2010)

Es sei auch noch ein Dank an den Viertem im Guide-Bunde gesendet - Danke Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (19. April 2010)

Der Taunus ist ein wirkliches Trail Paradies - und das für uns im MTK wohnende direkt vor der Haustüre. Dazu und zum tollen Wetter hatten wir wenig Einfluss. 

Einige Trails zu kennen und sie Euch zu zeigen waren Besprechungen und Rekognoszierung von Peter und mir. 

Marion und Clemens haben auf unsere Anfrage die unscheinbare, aber um so wichtigere Aufgabe wahrgenommen, die Gruppe beieinander zu halten. Vielen Dank dafür (Clemens hätte wahrscheinlich einigen von uns davonfahren können...) 

Der Dank gebührt aber letzlich Euch allen, die Ihr diszipliniert an der Tour teilgenommen haben  

Eine weitere Taunus Tour mit vielen Single Trails gibt es ja dann im Herbst.

Und so Mitte Mai bis Mitte Juli wird die Dienstagstouren auch mal Richtung Feldberg führen. Achtet einfach auf die Ausschreibungen.


----------



## happygegoogelt (19. April 2010)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Super Tour mit Super Guides und Super Wetter auf Super genialen Trials mit Super Leute.
> Danke an Marion, Urs und Peter
> 
> Viele Grüße an alle Mitfahrer
> Wolfgang



Sag mal Wolfgang, kopierst du die Einträge???


----------



## [email protected] (19. April 2010)

Ich mach`s kurz - perfekter Mountainbike Sonntag


----------

